# [RISOLTO] kernel 2.6.18-r4 + ati x1400 Black screen

## xveilsidex

ciao a tutti ! sono già due giorni che tento di capire perchè il nuovo kernel ke ho installato 2.6.18-r4 non funziona con i driver ati closed 8.32.5! in pratica quando faccio startx lo schermo rimane nero e nn succede piu nulla fino a quando non riavvio brutalmente il pc! ho sempre seguito questa guida per far funzionare la mia scheda : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers      inoltre ho provato a cercare all'interno del forum e usare alcuni suggerimenti trovati ma ancora niente! ho provato altri kernel sia piu' aggiornati di quello attualmente in uso sia piu' vekki ma pare ke il mio sistema sia compatibile solo con il 2.6.15-r1! ho anche provato altre versioni dei driver ma ancora niente   :Rolling Eyes: 

prima di questo aggiornamento avevo il kernel 2.6.15-r1 e ati drivers 8.29.6 sempre closed dove funzionavano alla grande con accelerazione 3d!  

P.S.  Ho un portatile con centrino core duo 1.66ghz e ati radeon x1400

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ho notato questi errori :

(EE) fglrx(0): Given depth ( 8 ) is not supported by fglrx driver

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed

SetVBEMode failed

(EE) fglrx(0) : PreInit failed

(II)  fglrx(0) : === [atiddxPreInit] === end 

(II)  UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II)  UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II)  Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(EE) Scree(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

XORG.CONF :

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "Unknown Board"	

	BusID	    "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

       Option "ForceMonitors" "notv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     8

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

IN MAKE.CONF

VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx vesa radeon"

CHE POSSO FARE??Last edited by xveilsidex on Tue Feb 20, 2007 11:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi, proprio nessun aiuto? sto impazzando anche oggi! ma nn trovo proprio nessun rimedio!  :Rolling Eyes:  porca pupazza ma xkè il kernel aggiornato nn gira con sti driver maledetti? mi sa ke tra un po mi arrendo e scrivo a bugzilla!

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi nn so piu' dove sbattere la testa le ho provate tutte ma lo skermo rimane sempre nero! accetto qualsiasi consiglio!!!!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ragazzi nn so piu' dove sbattere la testa le ho provate tutte ma lo skermo rimane sempre nero! accetto qualsiasi consiglio!!!!!!

 

Il file di log di X lo hai guardato? In particolare cerca le linee con una doppia E....

----------

## xveilsidex

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   ragazzi nn so piu' dove sbattere la testa le ho provate tutte ma lo skermo rimane sempre nero! accetto qualsiasi consiglio!!!!!! 
> 
> Il file di log di X lo hai guardato? In particolare cerca le linee con una doppia E....

 

si sopra avevo già scritto le righe di errore che mi comparivano ma ora mi compare solo questa scritta di errore nei log :

(EE) fglrx(0): unknow type(0xffffffff)=0xff

----------

## randomaze

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> si sopra avevo già scritto le righe di errore che mi comparivano ma ora mi compare solo questa scritta di errore nei log :

 

Ah ok.... mi era sembrato che ci fosse solo la parte relativa alla conf....

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): unknow type(0xffffffff)=0xff

 

Già vista questa pagina?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   si sopra avevo già scritto le righe di errore che mi comparivano ma ora mi compare solo questa scritta di errore nei log : 
> 
> Ah ok.... mi era sembrato che ci fosse solo la parte relativa alla conf....
> 
>  *Quote:*   (EE) fglrx(0): unknow type(0xffffffff)=0xff 
> ...

 

Sinceramente No, provo subito ciò ke è suggerito in quella pagina! anche se il mio errore sembrerebbe leggermente diverso! cmq provo ugualmente!

il mio errore è : 

(EE) fglrx(0): unknow type(0xffffffff)=0xff

mentre nel link da te indicato segnala :

(EE) I810: unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

----------

## xveilsidex

 :Laughing:  FUNZIONA!!!!!!!!!!! Finalmente non ci speravo piu!!!! ke belloooooooooo!! GRAZIE 1000 RANDOMAZE 6 grande!!  :Cool: 

Dunque ho risolto ponendo nella configurazione del kernel :

CONFIG_VM86=y

----------

